# Laterite Substrate?



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

A question regarding substrate:

Initially I put a bottom layer of Laterite together with some fine gravel (1-3mm mix). 

Its about 3 months later and I was wondering Is it advisable to add more laterite to the top layer? 

I am hoping this might help my microsword propagate (runners aren't securing down) This won't negatively effect the plants or fish will it?

Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Laterite is meant to be used underneath, so I would not add any to the top. You could just add some more regular gravel to the top, if you need more depth to hold the plants down.

_How deep is the substrate at this point?..._You want at least 2" to 3" depth.


----------



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok thanks, 

Substrate is almost 3" deep. I think its just that my gravel substrate is a tiny bit too large because I've heard that the lilaeopsis new zealand require some finer substrate (?)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Just try keeping the runners pushed down into the substrate, because you have enough depth.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

IME this is also just one of those plants that is hard to work with. I know it is possible to get a beautiful carpet that is anchored firmly to the substrate because I have seen tanks that have done so... however for me, I have never been able to get strong enough root growth for this to happen.

Its one of those plants... for a some it grows very stong and robust, carpeting beautifully. Others it just doesnt! Good luck


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it is one of those foreground plants that really does better in more shallow tanks like a ten gallon or 20 long.

Laterite has very high concentrations of oxidized iron. It is best to be buried at the bottom of the substrate. If released into the water column you would most likely have a large algae bloom


----------

